# Assault Terminator sgt.



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey guys and galls,

I'm building my Assault Terminators right now, and I'm wondering what weapons I should give to the sergeant.

I see most people give him lightning claws, and since I can't find my codex anywhere I can't tell whether that makes a diffrence towards giving him a hammer and shield.

Can someone tell me the stats off the two and which is better for the sgt? Thanks!


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

Lightning Claws give an extra attack and re-roll to wound, AP3 at users S
Thunder Hammer strikes at I1, AP2 at S x2, makes anyone that survives a hit I1
Storm Shield provides a 3+ Invulnerable save

I'd recomend choosing a role for the unit and equip it for that role.
If you want to shred opposing infantry Lightning claws, if you want to hunt heavily armour troops or vehicles Thunder hammer stormshield


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, seeing as the sgt is no different to the rest of his squad, I'd stick with TH/SS. It's better defensively, can instagib T4, can hurt vehicles and MCs, and ignores 2+ armour. Sure you don't strike at initiative, but chances are you'll get to strike anyway.
Unless you play Blood Angels, in which case you're paying through the nose for Assault Terminators anyway.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I'll go for the hammer and shield then.

The rest of the squad will get a mixture to keep the squad diverse and effective.

Thanks guys!


----------

